
Cloud-based service promises 99% spam-free inbox, or your money back - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/10/cloud-based-service-promises-99-spam-free-inbox-or-your-money-back.ars
======
vladimirm
I use Gmail for my personal and educational (Google Apps) and I haven't once
gotten spam in my inbox (Google has caught all of them). I don't see why this
better.

------
inportb
It is simple to improve sensitivity to spam, but at what cost? What about the
false-positive rate, which would follow the reduced specificity?

